# Registry Hack for Desktop Background



## ShekharPalash (Jan 10, 2006)

Help me with this grayed out desktop background problem. 
I don't remember how it disabled... I know there's a Windows Registry Location to fix this.... but I wasn't able to find it... please help!

See the picture attached for problem.

*sheksphere.com/docs/deskproblem.png

Thanks.

-Shekhar


----------



## alib_i (Jan 10, 2006)

# Open "gpedit.msc" from Run dialogue box
# Migrate to User Config. -> Admin. Template -> Control Panel -> Display 
# Disable "Prevent Changing Wallpaper"

# If this doesnt work .. then migrate to User Config. -> Admin. Template -> Desktop -> Active Desktop
Now one of the entries there could be the culprit .. cant say which one.
try ..
enable 'enable active desktop'
disable 'prohibit changes'
disable 'allow only bitmapped wallpaper' , etc
use your head

[OFFTOPIC] I would love to have your wallpaper , please point me to it's location on the internet/deviantart space[/OFFTOPIC]

-----
alibi


----------



## theraven (Jan 10, 2006)

thats scotts wall

visit him at *scott-evo.deviantart.com/
i think thats angelina II or angelina IV wallpaper. .
check his gallery out


----------



## yash (Jan 10, 2006)

wow u can prohibit people from changing your wallpaper


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 10, 2006)

yash said:
			
		

> wow u can prohibit people from changing your wallpaper


Dont u know that?

Look at gpedit.msc and u will find more things...


----------



## ShekharPalash (Jan 12, 2006)

Thnx Alibi.

*BUT The BIGProblem... is that, that*

It's on Windows XP Home Edition which doesn't have GPEDIT.MSC 
I think there must be some trick from REGEDIT.... HELP!!!


----------



## alib_i (Jan 13, 2006)

Oops .. I would never understand why people install winxp home !! 

anyways ..
this must work

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System]
"NoDispBackgroundPage"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoActiveDesktopChanges"=dword:00000000

But I'm quite certain that there are other ways of doing it .. So may be some other reg. entry needs to be changed.

-----
alibi


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 13, 2006)

In Regedit nevigate to:

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\ActiveDesktop*

And in right-side panel, change the value of

*NoChangingWallPaper*

to *0* or simply delete the key!


----------

